

Ask HN: Webapp workflow - crocowhile

I have had a good idea in mind for the past year and I think it's time I move my ass and do something about it. A friend suggested me to start formalizing every aspect of the the webapp, creating a very detailed graphical/worded description of what the site should be, page by page. I think it's a good suggestion (I know, I am _so_ naive).<p>What tool do you recommend to do that? Any webservice or software (preferably for linux)?
======
ryanto
I do agree you should start to get everything written down. Open up a Google
doc, email, pen&paper, whatever- and start writing.

Stay away from making everything detailed though. Your ideas will change, you
do not want to invest all this time in "formalizing every aspect of the
webapp". There is no way you can even begin to foresee every single aspect.

Instead, invest that time creating/building the webapp. Build the home page,
make some images, start writing code. Reference what you've written down and
be prepared to change/edit/redo your notes.

Once you get some working examples/demos/mockups then start to use more
traditional formalizing software. A ticket system for features/bugs, or maybe
a spiffy project tool for notes/todo. Whatever floats your boat.

~~~
ryanto
oh, and btw, the tools I use (or have used and enjoyed) to stay organized:

git/github, lighthouseapp, pivotal tracker, batchbook.

------
kls
If you are on a Mac there is no substitute for Omnigraffle. in the PC world a
lot of UX designers use Visio I am not a big fan of it, but it does get the
job done. There are a good deal of online tools as well.

------
Detrus
balsamiq mockups maybe? then there is always pen and paper.

~~~
crocowhile
I am not a big fan of pen and paper.

~~~
dacort
I do most of my mockups on pen and paper. I can draw quicker than I can use a
mouse. I can scratch things out, jot down notes anywhere around a mocked up
screen. And information transfer is faster (for me). To each their own,
though. That method works for me, but I know folks who just mock it all up in
Photoshop.

